# What causes your waters to break?



## Miss_Bump

Is it just the baby pressing down or is it to do with hormones? :flower:

xx


----------



## Kacie

Oooh good question! I hope someone can answer..

xx


----------



## Mrs A

I was just thinking the same thing so i too hope someone can answer it :)


----------



## Kacie

just been over to google as I was intrigued... came up with this...
taken from this website...
https://www.helium.com/items/1130671-waters-rupture-membrane-pregnancy

"Waters have to break for labor to begin. There are many factors that can cause waters to break during pregnancy. Mechanical factors by the end of pregnancy are the main reasons for waters to break. In this article, we will discuss about the factors that cause the waters to break.

1. FORMATION OF FOREWATERS:
As pregnancy progresses the lower part of the uterus stretches and allows a part of fluid from the sac to fill the area. Later the fetal head snuggles into the pelvis and lies over the cervix cutting the water in front of the head from which that surrounds the body. The former is known as the forewaters and the later is known as the hindwaters. The forewaters prevents any uneven pressure that the head of the fetus may cause. When head creates an increased uneven intra-uterine pressure over the forewaters, it causes the waters to break.

2. GENERAL FLUID PRESSURE:
This actually helps in maintaining the intra-uterine pressure during false contractions at the third trimester. The pressure is equalized throughout the uterus and over the fetal body because of the fluid content. Thus any alteration in the general fluid pressure will cause the waters to break.

3. DILATATION OF CERVIX:
When the cervix becomes fully dilated, it no longer supports the bag of forewaters leading to rupture of membranes.

4. CONTRACTIONS:
Sometimes the uterine contractions are severe that it will cause the waters to break. This happens usually at the end of pregnancy.

5. ABNORMAL PRESENTATION:
If for any reason there is a badly fitting presenting part, the forewaters are not cut off effectively and the membranes tend to rupture early.

6. HEAVY LIFTING:
Though normal activities are encouraged during pregnancy, lifting heavy objects and carrying heavy things may lead to rupture of membranes. Sitting down to clean the floor or bath tub have also caused waters to break in some women.

7. TRIAL OF LABOR:
When the women is involved in extreme activies or exercise, including walking several miles and climbing up and down stairs several times tend to break waters early which is called the trial of labor. Women in post dates are encouraged to do so before they go ahead for induction of labor.

8. INFECTIONS:
It is believed that certain infections during pregnancy may cause waters to break early. This is the reason stated for the birth of many premature babies.

9. CERTAIN CONDITIONS IN PREGNANCY:
Certain disease process during pregnancy can also make the waters to break early. They are gestational diabetes, twin or multiple pregnancy and pregnancy induced hypertension.

10. SEX:
It is said that the seminal fluid has pitocin that could induce labor by making the uterus to contract and break the waters. But the level of pitocin in seminal fluid is very low that it will not lead to break of waters. Instead, attaining frequent orgasms during sexual intercourse causes severe contraction of uterus leading to waters to break.

There are many other factors like eating spicy food, drinking castor oil, pouring warm water over the abdomen or back that are listed to cause waters to break and initiate a normal labor, but they are not been proved scientifically. One truth is, if everything is perfect with the mother and the baby, waters rupture exactly when it is term."


----------



## surprise no5

That made very interesting reading :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Hmmm interesting answer... I had wondered this:) xx


----------



## Mrs A

surprise no5 said:


> That made very interesting reading :)

it did indeed, im now contemplating lifting some large shopping bags while running up and down the stairs before i get in a warm bath and pour warm water over my bump, while eating a vindaloo.


----------



## Heidi

thanks for posting that some interesting facts :)


----------



## surprise no5

Mrs A said:


> surprise no5 said:
> 
> 
> That made very interesting reading :)
> 
> it did indeed, im now contemplating lifting some large shopping bags while running up and down the stairs before i get in a warm bath and pour warm water over my bump, while eating a vindaloo.Click to expand...


:haha: _ just might join you there_


----------



## surprise no5

... I meant with the lifting and curry eating - not in your bath lol


----------



## littleone2010

I better get walking then!! LOL.


----------



## xbabybumpx

1. FORMATION OF FOREWATERS:
As pregnancy progresses the lower part of the uterus stretches and allows a part of fluid from the sac to fill the area. Later the fetal head snuggles into the pelvis and lies over the cervix cutting the water in front of the head from which that surrounds the body. The former is known as the forewaters and the later is known as the hindwaters. The forewaters prevents any uneven pressure that the head of the fetus may cause. When head creates an increased uneven intra-uterine pressure over the forewaters, it causes the waters to break"


i have a flabby pouch filled with water at the very bottom of my stomach. it wriggles like jelly lol. anyone else? xx


----------



## Divvy

xbabybumpx said:


> 1. FORMATION OF FOREWATERS:
> As pregnancy progresses the lower part of the uterus stretches and allows a part of fluid from the sac to fill the area. Later the fetal head snuggles into the pelvis and lies over the cervix cutting the water in front of the head from which that surrounds the body. The former is known as the forewaters and the later is known as the hindwaters. The forewaters prevents any uneven pressure that the head of the fetus may cause. When head creates an increased uneven intra-uterine pressure over the forewaters, it causes the waters to break"
> 
> 
> i have a flabby pouch filled with water at the very bottom of my stomach. it wriggles like jelly lol. anyone else? xx


I do, but afraid mine is not water, its just wobbly fat :winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Divvy said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 1. FORMATION OF FOREWATERS:
> As pregnancy progresses the lower part of the uterus stretches and allows a part of fluid from the sac to fill the area. Later the fetal head snuggles into the pelvis and lies over the cervix cutting the water in front of the head from which that surrounds the body. The former is known as the forewaters and the later is known as the hindwaters. The forewaters prevents any uneven pressure that the head of the fetus may cause. When head creates an increased uneven intra-uterine pressure over the forewaters, it causes the waters to break"
> 
> 
> i have a flabby pouch filled with water at the very bottom of my stomach. it wriggles like jelly lol. anyone else? xx
> 
> 
> I do, but afraid mine is not water, its just wobbly fat :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: Me too!


----------

